# Config hackintosh i7 4770k 16Go RAM GTX 770 4GB OC UD3H



## hackgamer (16 Août 2014)

Bonjour
Je viens ici pour partager ma première config Hackintosh avec vous, qui fonctionne comme un charme.

Une configuration qui m'a couté un peu moins de 1500&#8364; (sans écran ni accessoires) et qui est tout aussi puissant qu'un MacPro coûtant le double.

Configuration:

*Processeur* Intel i7 4770k (pas encore overclocké)
*CM* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H
*RAM* Kingston HyperX Genesis 2x 8go 1600 MHz (overclocké à 1866 MHz pour l'instant)
*CG* Gigabyte GTX 770 4Go OC
*Alim* BeQuiet 730W 80+ Bronze
*Boitier* Corsaire Airbide Air 540
*SSD* Crucial MX100 512Go

Pour le wifi j'utilise une TP-LINK TL-WDN4800, et pour le bluetooth (magic mouse) un dongle 
IOGEAR GBU521; ces 2 composants étant reconnus d'office par OSX.

Pour l'instant je n'ai eu qu'un seul Freeze, qui ne s'est pas répété depuis la MAJ de mon Bios en F10B bêta
Le montage des composants m'a pris 1h en étant minutieux + 1h pour l'installation d'OSX configuration comprise.

Grâce à cette configuration j'ai l'accélération matérielle CUDA sur Premiere Pro et After Effect.
Pour les pro-Final Cut Pro X, celui-ci fonctionne aussi très bien grâce aux pilotes OpenCL intégrés dans les drivers nVIDIA !

*Ce qu'il faut savoir :*
- Choisir ses composants : http://www.tonymacx86.com/golden-builds/
Il existe plusieurs sites (anglophones pour la plupart) qui détails des configurations matériels qui fonctionnent très très bien sous OSX, avec les "patch" à faire.
- Les mises à jours OSX sont à faire après avoir bien vérifié que les hackintosh peuvent faire la migration

Je mettrai sans doute ce post à jour avec quelques photos et les détails de l'installation OSX.


----------



## Leplouc (17 Août 2014)

Merci pour le partage..


----------



## Leplouc (19 Août 2014)

J'ai monté (au vue de la description) la carte WIFI WDN4800 et c'est impeccable...
Cela faisait un bon moment que j'en essayais et la c'est gagné...!
Installation sans aucune intervention.
Poule blue-tooth, jutilise un dongle KINIVO BTD300 qui fonctionne également très bien.
A suivre...


----------



## hackgamer (20 Août 2014)

Effectivement cette carte la fonctionne très bien!
Peut être même un peu trop..
Je m'explique, j'ai une carte son en usb qui chope du buzz assez violent.
Et j'ai remarqué que plus je charge du data, plus le bruit s'intensifie.
J'ai essayé de passer par un hub pour m'éloigner des antennes wifi mais ce n'est pas tellement.
Sinon impeccable.
Pourrais tu me partager ta config overclock de ton 4770k?
Je tâtonne un peu dans le domaine


MAJ: Ram 1600 MHz overclockée à 1866 MHz avec une augmentation à 1,650 en voltage au lieu de 1500
 sans plantage aucun..
Au delà la machine ne veut pas démarrer.
CPU poussé à 4,3 GHz sans plantage aucun pour l'instant, pas très stable à 4,6 GHz
Pour refroidir tout ça j'ai installé au passage un dissipateur noctua nh-u12p se2, avec un ventilo de chaque côté pour favoriser l'évacuation du flux d'air chaud: c'est parfait!
Le montage a été plus complexe que je l'imaginais mais une fois monté c'est top!
Je dépasse rarement les 40º sans charger la machine, et au maximum 65º en pointe.


----------



## Leplouc (20 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Je fonctionne également en USB pour le son mais je n'ai pas rencontré le problème que tu mentionnes.
Pour l'OC je ne suis pas un expert et j'ai fait d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le net sans trop "jouer" avec le i7...!
Voila ce que j'ai relevé dans le BIOS (en gros) :

Processor Graphic Clock : 1500
CPU UPGRADE : AUTO
CPU Clock Ratio : 40
CPU Fqcy : 4GHz

Turbo ratio (1,2,3,4) : 43
System Memory Mult : 16

Si tu as des points particuliers, n'hésite pas à demander.

Gérard


----------

